# المجمع المقدس يقرر عزل الدكتور جورج حبيب بباوى عن الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية



## فراشة مسيحية (20 أبريل 2007)

*عقد المجمع المقدس اجتماعاً طارئاً صباح الأربعاء الماضى بالمقر البابوى بالأنبا رويس بالعباسية،وانتهى بإجماع الحضور إلى فرز وعزل الدكتور جورج حبيب بباوى عن الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية كان الدكتور جورج حبيب عميد معهد الدراسات اللاهوتية بولاية إنديانا الأمريكية، 

وأستاذ اللاهوت السابق بالكلية الإكليرية الأرثوذكسية بالقاهرة قد فصل نفسه بنفسه من الكنيسة القبطية منذ 18 عاماً بإنضمامه إلى الكنيسة الروسية ثم الإنجيليكانية ،وقام بإصدار عدة كتب تحمل أفكاراً مخالفة للعقيدة الأرثوذكسية،بالإضافة إلى ما ينشره من مقالات على المواقع الإلكترونية وفى العديد من الصحف،مما أثار سخط الشعب القبطى،وطلب نيافة الأنبا باخوميوس مطران البحيرة وتوابعها عقد جلسة طارئة للمجمع وهو أعلى سلطة كنسية فى الكنيسة القبطية الأورثوذوكسية

رأس الجلسة الطارئة للمجمع قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث وحضرها 66 عضواً من أحبار الكنيسة­ وأرسل سبعة من الآباء المطارنة والأساقفة تأييدهم للقرار لتعذر حضورهم ­ناقشوا ما نشره الدكتور جورج حبيب والأخطاء اللاهوتية المنسوبة إليه وبعد المناقشة التى استمرت أكثر من أربع ساعات قرر المجمع عزله من الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية. *


----------



## liuto (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المجمع المقدس يقرر عزل الدكتور جورج حبيب بباوى عن الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

وننتظر المزيد


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المجمع المقدس يقرر عزل الدكتور جورج حبيب بباوى عن الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية*

ميرسى liuto على المشاركة

الرب يباركك

سلام و محبة​


----------



## man4truth (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المجمع المقدس يقرر عزل الدكتور جورج حبيب بباوى عن الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية*

*مش ممكن كان يتناقش​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المجمع المقدس يقرر عزل الدكتور جورج حبيب بباوى عن الكنيسة القبطية الأرثو*



man4truth قال:


> *مش ممكن كان يتناقش​*​





القرار تم بعد مناقشات كتيرة و طبعآ ترتيب من الروح القدس

و يستاهل بصراحة​


----------



## فادية (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المجمع المقدس يقرر عزل الدكتور جورج حبيب بباوى عن الكنيسة القبطية الأرثو*

شكرا يا فراشه على الخبر 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المجمع المقدس يقرر عزل الدكتور جورج حبيب بباوى عن الكنيسة القبطية الأرثو*



فادية قال:


> شكرا يا فراشه على الخبر
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



و يباركك حبيبتى  :Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## mohamed abdo (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المجمع المقدس يقرر عزل الدكتور جورج حبيب بباوى عن الكنيسة القبطية الأرثو*

اماااااااااااااااااااااااااااال فين التساااااااااااااااااااااااامح وتقبل الغير 
عجبى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المجمع المقدس يقرر عزل الدكتور جورج حبيب بباوى عن الكنيسة القبطية الأرثو*



mohamed abdo قال:


> اماااااااااااااااااااااااااااال فين التساااااااااااااااااااااااامح وتقبل الغير
> عجبى


 
البابا شنودة قال لو غلط فيا انا كنت سامحتة

أنما يألف و يفتى فى العقيدة المسيحية لازم يعاقب عليها 

و بعدين مش أنت اللى تتكلم عن التسامح


----------

